# Unable to boot Ubuntu 12.10 from Flash Drive



## Shah (Nov 25, 2012)

I just downloaded Ubuntu 12.10 Destop Edition and have been trying to install it. I tried both Unetbootin and Universal USB Installer. But, It's not booting. Need your help!


----------



## Flake (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi !

Have you tried any other USB stick? Does USB stick throw any error on boot?


----------



## Shah (Nov 25, 2012)

No, The problem is not with the USB Stick. I tried Installing Ubuntu 10.10 with the Same USB stick and it works. But, with Ubuntu 12.10, I get an error stating "Corrupt or invalid kernel".


----------



## Flake (Nov 25, 2012)

It looks like problem is with .iso image. Have you verified its md5sum?


----------



## Shah (Nov 25, 2012)

I actually downloaded it through a torrent client. What is md5sum? How to verify it?


----------



## digit.sh (Nov 25, 2012)

Osthe said:


> I actually downloaded it through a torrent client. What is md5sum? How to verify it?



You can verify if the ISO is corrupted or not without generating MD5 hash. Every torrent client has option to check the downloaded data. Right click on the torrent and click "force check data" or "check data". If the file is corrupted, it will show less than 100% complete, like 98% or so. If so, start downloading again. It will be OK.
If you already have removed the torrent, add it again but do not download. Then, overwrite the new ISO with the previously downloaded ISO(the corrupted one). Now do a "check data".

MD5 is an algorithm. MD5sum is a software that calculates MD5 hash of a given file. MD5 hash is a random string of characters.

In Ubuntu website they have generated MD5 hashes of the ISOs and published it. You download a ISO and generate MD5 hash of that file. If the generated hash matches the one published by Ubuntu, the ISO is OK.

Here is how to generate and check MD5 hashes.
and 
List of Ubuntu ISOs and their MD5 hashes.


----------



## Shah (Nov 25, 2012)

digit.sh said:


> You can verify if the ISO is corrupted or not without generating MD5 hash. Every torrent client has option to check the downloaded data. Right click on the torrent and click "force check data" or "check data". If the file is corrupted, it will show less than 100% complete, like 98% or so. If so, start downloading again. It will be OK.
> If you already have removed the torrent, add it again but do not download. Then, overwrite the new ISO with the previously downloaded ISO(the corrupted one). Now do a "check data".
> 
> MD5 is an algorithm. MD5sum is a software that calculates MD5 hash of a given file. MD5 hash is a random string of characters.
> ...



Thanks for your help. Actually, the torrent was corrupt. The MD5 hashes didn't match. After "Force Re-Check", it is showing only 6%. Have to download it again.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 25, 2012)

wow... now you have to download almost all over again


----------



## Shah (Nov 26, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> wow... now you have to download almost all over again



Yes. Have to again download it.


----------



## ricky641b (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey in future if u wanna download any linux distro then Here is one Good Software LinuxLive Usb Creator *www.linuxliveusb.com. From Here you Can download Hundreds Of Linux Distros including all the famous one's and it also it has Write option which will also Make Ur Flash Drive Bootable..Do check out this software .Very Useful...


----------



## Shah (Nov 27, 2012)

^Will check that for sure. Thanks for suggesting.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 27, 2012)

Unetbootin fails many times for me too. Try LiLi USB Creator suggested above.


----------

